# Getting to know dealers



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

One good reason to support shows is getting to know dealers.
Mike Kidman is taking time to show Rodney and myself the differences in the switches that are now on the market.
Knowing and supporting a number of dealers has helped me to know and understand alot more about the hobby.










Now I can see why there is so much difference in switch prices. For running heavy long trains its worth the money for better stronger switches. But If you run short lighter trains the cheaper ones will work just fine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What did you think of the Piko curved switches? 

What switches are "stronger"? 

Just asking to share what you learned... 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Q Greg
I should have posted this earlier when it was fresh in my mind.
Maybe Mike can help.

The lower left one I think is TrainLi and its much more pricey but metal frog, guide rails and just holding it it does not twist as easy and both curves are gental. 
Where the Piko has plastic frog gaurdrail and much tighter curve on its larger curved switch. Plus it twist alittle more and feels lighter.
I wasVERY impressed with Train-Li , I just needed to get over the sticker shock.
I think the price comparing the two large radious was like 1.5 times more for the better one. which means you could buy two cheaper ones and get by.

I guess its like when I hang cabnets in homes, most have solid wood faces, but you just can tell by lifting and seeing the hardware or tracks used, shelves, sides which are really made well and which have fast cheap finishes on them.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm very much in agreement with the title of the subject, Marty.... Getting to know our dealers is a great positive.









I'm very grateful for these folks who work to make our hobby a whole lot more fun....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have examined and played with both switches and I have to say I agree. 

One thing that is a BIG negative on the Piko switch is the plastic frog... it's long enough to make an interruption in power in many locos... They added metal strips in the "bottom" of the flangeways, which theoretically will pick up power from the flange edges. 

Problem is that you need big flanges to "reach" those strips... LGB size... or they are raised and the tread lifts off the rails. 

Yep, you get what you pay for. 

Thanks Marty! 

Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I miss Ridge Road station for that reason. You could go there and actually see the product in person and they'd answer any questions and help with anything you needed. It kind of spoiled me I guess. I never thought they'd leave. Now, I have to rely on people's opinions of products which can be weighted by their own agendas.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
you most have got to know mike. he's got your pic on his web site add for the sd45


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Him and Renee has supported our open house for years. And most of all they are friends with other good dealers. 
What is funny with the Sd 45 is 3/4 of the way through the show did I finally remembered to look at the new wheels under it. 
FYI
Any dealer who I happen to buy a car or engine from and they ask or I offer if I have any good photo s I could send them, I do.
RLD has a number of photos and Kidmans also, that are not posted.. 
I think the product looks BETTER in a scenic setting.

I have had paint samples cars and locos that are incomplete sent to me, I make or buy parts to complete them and then send photos. Just something fun to do.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

sounds good Marty 
thanks dick


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The first thing Marty noticed was the larger radius of the Train-Li, and then the metal frog. He had no concern for the power issue, but the strength and wear issue versus the plastic frog. In that he runs long and heavy trains.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree. It pays to know your dealer. I have known Mike and Rene for 8 years I have been going to Marty's ( I missed the first two ) 

They answer all my pesty questions. The always seem to find what I want 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, understood, especially in the context that Marty runs battery power, the metal inserts in the Piko frog would be of no consequence.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Big difference in price, but the Train-Li is a bigger and better made switch. Both are from Germany.


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If it wasn't for dealers (and others) willing to answer my rookie questions for the past few years, I doubt I'd have acquired as much stuff (and continued interest in G gauge) as I have. And I am willing to pay a little extra to someone (like a dealer) who can answer my questions, both before and after the sale. I am sure that there are potential G gauge railroaders out there who were turned OFF to the hobby by a lack of interest in their questions or, even worse, a very cold shoulder. It scares me a little to think that I am edging into the experienced/knowledgeable category, and I try to say that this is how I do something but others do it differently (and maybe better). We all got some help along the way and need to pay it forward by mentoring each new crop of newcomers. 

OK, now off my soapbox. 

As far as the turnouts - unlike Mary my interest is shorter trains that can handle medium diameter curves (8'-10'). We noticed that the Piko in front of me (which didn't come with a switch "machine"?) (someone correct me if I'm wrong), not the curved turnouts, had a positive "click" at both positions, like turnouts that have spring loaded manual throws. I can see using this for a reversing loop at the end of a single mainline, when using battery power. 

As an aside, I overheard the comment at the Council Bluffs show (where the photo was taken) that G gauge was about the same price (or less) than O scale. 

the other Rodney


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I have gotten to know many dealers over the years while at train shows. Our club has always supported them. Unfortunately, many have gotten older and have given up the business. Here in Florida, we see fewer and fewer large scale dealers at shows each year.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob 

What shows are you seeing less large scale dealers at? 

I attend the Volusia County Rail Fair all the time, and I've found that there are a lot more dealers selling large scale trains now than ever before. 

I used to attend shows at the Tampa Florida Fairgrounds and other shows along the gulf coast but wasn't into G back then. 

I was buying American Flyer back then. 

There was a fellow named Larry from St Pete that had a lot of premo Flyer stuff for sale. 



Do you belong to the TCA?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Tampa Show-I know of three large scale dealers that have retired from the business and no longer attend shows. We have only two that show up regularly and as such do a good business.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 
If you haven't been to the Florida Rail Fair shows at the Volusia County fairgrounds, you really need to make it over to one sometime. I think you'll be surprized at how much G is being sold.


----------

